# info



## pippa2012 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello honeybee,
Are you based in the UK yourself? 'Finding' a surrogate isn't very easy esp as advertising is illegal, all I would advise is to join as many agencies and message boards etc that you can and be as involved on them as you can, it is only by getting yourself 'known' that surrogates will have a chance to 'get to know you'; there are a staple few to try:
http://www.surrogacyuk.org/
http://www.surrogacy.org.uk/
http://surrogacynetwork.co.uk/
http://www.surromomsonline.com/

There are tons more in the USA and no doubt some others here that maybe some others here can tell you about.
Sam


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Come and have a peep at SNUK 
www.surrogacynetwork.co.uk 
We are at such an exciting time too, lots of pregnancies confirmed, and a nice influx of new members thanks to our mention in Take A Break


----------

